# JD Robb fans - A reason to be excited for a Monday......



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

The new JD Robb novel "Treachery in Death" is only a day away


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thats a long time away for me I think.  I am only on 10, finished Loyalty In Death. How many are there now? 30 somethings? I hope I get to them before I turn up my toes  .


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm on Origin in Death, which according to FictFact, is Book #24, and Treachery is #39.


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

Atunah said:


> Thats a long time away for me I think.  I am only on 10, finished Loyalty In Death. How many are there now? 30 somethings? I hope I get to them before I turn up my toes .


Me too--I've only read the first 2. Love them, just too many books and not enough time.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I've already preordered my copy. As soon as I wake up Tuesday morning, it'll be on my Kindle.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

39?    . I better not croak anytime soon. I'll be pissed if I get separated from Roarke  

I was trying to read one a month so I still have over 2 years with that speed. That is if she doesn't write anymore  

Its rare for a series to go that long and people are still exited about it. 

And yet again I am baffled why I don't like Nora Roberts at all, but I love her Robb.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This is #32 of the full length novels... the rest are novellas..  (Origin is actually #21) I number the novellas as 21.5, 24.5.. That way I can tell at a glance which one it is..  (I don't like the way fictfact numbers the books because I never know if it's a full length or novella there)

Atunah, she has no plans to stop writing them any time soon...


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> I was trying to read one a month so I still have over 2 years with that speed. That is if she doesn't write anymore


Good news/bad news - There are usually two new 'In Death' books each year - in February and summer/fall.


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

I can't wait. I love this series.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

So I dunno whether or not to make more of the David Gandy SS.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Atunah said:


> 39?   . I better not croak anytime soon. I'll be p*ssed if I get separated from Roarke
> 
> I was trying to read one a month so I still have over 2 years with that speed. That is if she doesn't write anymore
> 
> ...


Atunah, I am the same way. I find Nora Roberts too formulaic for my taste but do not tire of Eve and Roarke at all.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

ahhhhh I love my Kindle..... new book was on all my devices this morning


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

dixiehellcat said:


> Me too--I've only read the first 2. Love them, just too many books and not enough time.


I too have some serious catching up to do. Love these books though and glad there's another. I'll get to it...one day.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Just finished.  MOST excellent, as always!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I always like how many writers take up smoking so they can go outside with Nora at Nationals and talk to her.  She's a neat person, but she can't do anything to help you get published.  It's all about the book.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm 25% through, and LOVING IT.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I'll come back here in 3 years, then we can talk about this one  

It bodes well for those of us not that far yet, that interest in the books has not waned and that they appear to still be awesome. 
So I don't have to worry about them starting to suck at some point.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> So I dunno whether or not to make more of the David Gandy SS.


I get my screensavers back and you're thinking about not making anymore


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I get my screensavers back and you're thinking about not making anymore


Hahahhahah.. OK Luvmy. After I finish this review for Red Adept I'll make you a couple more.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I'll come back here in 3 years, then we can talk about this one
> 
> It bodes well for those of us not that far yet, that interest in the books has not waned and that they appear to still be awesome.
> So I don't have to worry about them starting to suck at some point.


I know before I started these, I grilled Heather and a few others pretty hard on that point. I'd gotten caught up on another fairly lengthy series that everyone raves about, and been utterly livid to find that that quality on those had gone down in nearly every possible way. So I approached this one with a great deal of trepidation. I don't do romances, NR is a romance author, and there are how many?! No way it could be good for that long!

Now, at the other end of that tunnel, I can say with certainty--if you liked the first five, you'll love the last five. And everything in between.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Read it in one sitting last night, about four and a half hours.  Another excellent entry, Eve got to really shine and kick butt. Good stuff for Peabody too.

Anyone who's partly through the series and enjoying it, and rationing themselves for reasons other than $$....why?? LOL  Get out there and buy the rest and get caught up! You're only denying yourself one of the best series ev-er.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Be ruthless Modwitch. Sit his buns down and say no way. He cannot morph into Roarke.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I say, let him morph into Roarke--everything that man touches turns into gold.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

modwitch said:


> Gotta love consistent reader feedback... not


Hey, I can think of worse things for him to decide to turn into. Although as a computer geek, maybe he'll decide he'd like to emulate McNab's sense of um...style...

See, now tell me you wouldn't rather he emulate Roarke?


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Just finished Treachery last night. Really good! Won't post any spoilers...but thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I just finished it this morning. I loved it! Not much personal stuff, but a great story!


Spoiler



Lots of good Eve/Peabody scenes.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I just finished it this morning. I loved it! Not much personal stuff, but a great story!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I was OK with less personal stuff this time around. The next book--with a one time naming oddity--is titled _From New York to Dallas_. The tiny bits I've gleaned from the author's site and discussions on the web, plus that title, make me think we're in for a massively personal next volume. And I hate reading with a box of Kleenex at hand... 

Loved the outdoor scene by the


Spoiler



future fish pond


!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Bite your tongue, woman!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

modwitch said:


> Oh, no - end of the series, maybe?


No no, no plans to end it. They've said they'll go back to the naming convention after this one. We're fine.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I finished Treachery last night and can not get into anything else right away! I loved it.


Spoiler



That fight between Eve and Renee at the end was a bonus! "Ork and Das still rule! Slooch!"


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I ordered it late Thursday   I know blasphemy...but finished by Saturday afternoon. Computer conversion and year end financial statements kept me from reading on Tuesday and Wednesday. 

I have about 200 TBR but am going back for a reread.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Ordered it as a pre-release but waited until travel day for a work trip to read on the plane. OMG it was fabulous - JD Robb did it again


----------



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

Read it last week on my Kindle - Really good. Loved it


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't know how you've held out this long!  

I'm doing a partial series reread.  Started with Witness (which is one of my favorites of the series), am now back up to Betrayal.


----------



## moluvsdisneymagic (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh Goody Eve fans  

I am a book behind.  Was waiting for the paperback of Indulgence before I got my kindle,  and now I have a dilemna because I am trying to hold myself back a little bit.  BUT I lost Conspiracy In Death ages ago which is my favorite to date.  So now I'm trying to decide whether to order that 1 first, or just go ahead and treat myself to Indulgence.  

I NEVER WANT THIS SERIES TO END. I love Eve and Roarke and the whole gang that much.


----------

